# Washing



## BCunningham9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just wondered how often people clean their TT's? I've been doing mine twice a week but this is just the common soapy water and drying off technique and nothing to technical involved with polishing and waxing...

Also what products do people use for different parts (glass, main body, rims) etc..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If she's dirty she is washed with Meguires Ultimate Wash & Wax & dried thoroughly with Microfibre cloth, could be every use. Wheels washed with Meg mitt & polished with Turtle Wax Ice Syn polish.
Always garaged & after 11 years still looks* beautiful *. [smiley=dude.gif]  
Hoggy.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Washing mine once a week at the moment but may be because it's new. Two bucket method, wash mitt, dodo juice Born to be mild shampoo, rinse followed by Dodo juice time to dry and envy Valeting waffle weave towel

Also been sealing the wheels with Poorboys wheel sealant but just ordered some chemical guys wheel guard to try.

Then every so often I might put a layer of wax on, normally victoria concours wax.

As the car is new I've not had to worry about polishing etc and but on this car I would be tempted to go to a specialist for them to do it if it ever needed it.

Now just on the look out for a pressure washer.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like Phil and Hoggy know what they're doing IMO.
Keep up the good work chaps.It pays dividends.


----------



## BCunningham9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Phil and Hoggy!

Will look at the products you use online tomorrow and as you also have a red car hoggy I can assume that it will be good for mine too!!

May send you a few questions later as to where you get them from if I can't find them tomorrow.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Wash mine twice a week.
Meguires Gold Class on a sheepskin mitt.
Jeffs prime acrylic Polish.
Megs Gold class carnauba Wax. 
Lots of other products too numerous to mention but then I am a detailer addict


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

hugy said:


> Wash mine twice a week.
> Meguires Gold Class on a sheepskin mitt.
> Jeffs prime acrylic Polish.
> Megs Gold class carnauba Wax.
> Lots of other products too numerous to mention but then I am a detailer addict


Dont wash my TT i snowfoam her every week no sponge near my TT.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah I use snowfoam sometimes.
I think its a bit overatted.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I have gilmour to snow foam the car but can't wait to get a pressure washer and a proper foam lance to be able to create serious foam! Have seen that AB are doing blue tinted foam which looks pretty cool! (yes I am that sad!)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Phil_RS said:


> I have gilmour to snow foam the car but can't wait to get a pressure washer and a proper foam lance to be able to create serious foam! Have seen that AB are doing blue tinted foam which looks pretty cool! (yes I am that sad!)


That blue tinted foam would blend into the colour on my car.
But you do need a proper jet washer for (real)foam.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Phil_RS said:


> I have gilmour to snow foam the car but can't wait to get a pressure washer and a proper foam lance to be able to create serious foam! Have seen that AB are doing blue tinted foam which looks pretty cool! (yes I am that sad!)


I'd considered a Gilmour but decided I'd go for a pressure washer instead. Have you decided what you are going for or still researching? I've been reading good things about the Nilfisk ones.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

RockKramer said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > I have gilmour to snow foam the car but can't wait to get a pressure washer and a proper foam lance to be able to create serious foam! Have seen that AB are doing blue tinted foam which looks pretty cool! (yes I am that sad!)
> ...


I have one,they are great.
I used to have a Karcher but it started leaking and fell apart!
My Nilfisk came with a extra long hose so now I don't have to keep carrying the washer around while washing the car.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

A lot of posts on detailworld we're saying the Karchers were basically a 18 month - 2yr machine then faulty etc.
Some have recommended the C110... What model did you go for Hugy?

Steve


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Many years ago my 10 year old son cleaned my car for me. He was very pleased to announce that he managed to clean away the fly graveyard on the front of the vehicle with a Brillo pad!

It was not a TT but a company car thankfully. Don't try this at home.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

RockKramer said:


> A lot of posts on detailworld we're saying the Karchers were basically a 18 month - 2yr machine then faulty etc.
> Some have recommended the C110... What model did you go for Hugy?
> 
> Steve


Yep, I've had 2 Karchers and each one lasted less than 2 years before giving up the ghost.

My Nilfisk has been going strong for a lot longer than that - I'll check out which model I've got tonight.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

once every 3 weeks


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

WozzaTT said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of posts on detailworld we're saying the Karchers were basically a 18 month - 2yr machine then faulty etc.
> ...


Cheers Wozza


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > I have gilmour to snow foam the car but can't wait to get a pressure washer and a proper foam lance to be able to create serious foam! Have seen that AB are doing blue tinted foam which looks pretty cool! (yes I am that sad!)
> ...


Think I have finished researching and want a nilfisk E130 or E140 as you really want 400+ Water flow rate. Just watch though as some quote maximum so E130/140 say maximum 500 but true rate is 420.

Now just trying to spot one on offer and probably wait till August before ordering.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, I read about the flow rates too... 400+ for good snow foam. Phil, it looks like you're going to be my lab rat :wink:
Hope you'll be reporting back once you've got it and used it a few times?


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> Yes, I read about the flow rates too... 400+ for good snow foam. Phil, it looks like you're going to be my lab rat :wink:
> Hope you'll be reporting back once you've got it and used it a few times?


No worries, will do.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

RockKramer said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > RockKramer said:
> ...


Mine's only a tiddler - C 110.3. Anyway, far better than Karcher IMHO.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

The C110 has been mentioned quite a bit on detailing forums, do you use snow foam with it? Some were questioning it's performance with snow foam while others said it was great.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

No - just use it as a straightforward pressure washer on the car/driveway/decking etc.


----------



## thez19 (Feb 5, 2012)

I dont know how you guys manage to wash your cars 2-3 times a week.. I mean its not just a matter of time but everything involved. A real wash, dry, wheels and tires, detailing after without even thouching the interior takes about 3 hours for me. If I want to do windows and interior detailing and waxing the outside thats another hour atleast. Just dont have the time or energy to be doing that that often now with a fulltime job, a lady and random shitty weather


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

thez19 said:


> I dont know how you guys manage to wash your cars 2-3 times a week.. I mean its not just a matter of time but everything involved. A real wash, dry, wheels and tires, detailing after without even thouching the interior takes about 3 hours for me. If I want to do windows and interior detailing and waxing the outside thats another hour atleast. Just dont have the time or energy to be doing that that often now with a fulltime job, a lady and random shitty weather


For me, cleaning it once a week at the moment only takes about an hour, maybe an hour and a half but that is because it's not too dirty when I start. If I left it say a month then it would take me a lot longer to clean.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

thez19 said:


> I dont know how you guys manage to wash your cars 2-3 times a week.. I mean its not just a matter of time but everything involved. A real wash, dry, wheels and tires, detailing after without even thouching the interior takes about 3 hours for me. If I want to do windows and interior detailing and waxing the outside thats another hour atleast. Just dont have the time or energy to be doing that that often now with a fulltime job, a lady and random shitty weather


I did a full wash, paint cleanse and wax about 3 weeks ago. That was 3 hrs work with my girlfriend helping otherwise it would be more like 4.5hrs. After that wash, drying, detail spray etc only takes about an hour. It's just a case of maintaining the finish until it's time to wax again. No way I'd wax my car 2-3 times a week.


----------



## thez19 (Feb 5, 2012)

Biggest pain is I have a single garage which is pretty small, really hardly any space inside to do much detailing and the lighting isnt so hot either which im looking to fix soon. Really though Im just glad to have my car in a garage honestly, but it does make after-wash detailing difficult.


----------

